# On-line themes dictionary



## Victor (Nov 27, 2010)

Victor said:


> As a music-lover and retired computer programmer, I've created a web site devoted to identifying classical and folk-music tunes. You play the first ten notes, in any key, on a virtual piano using the mouse. The system searches my database for matches, transposing your notes into all possible keys. It then lists all tunes found that match your notes. You *may* enter less than ten notes.http://BestClassicalTunes.com
> 
> From this list it hyper-links to a web page with information about the tune, its work or opus, composer, etc. There is a link to a streamed audio version of the work, and a button to click and listen to a Midi version of the work. For about 25% of the themes, a musical score is shown, in PDF format.
> 
> ...


----------

